# Opal build



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, just got through with the build of my 2008 Opal. Going to change out the stem with a flipped 73 degree and take out spacers.

Sram Red Crank
Sram Red RD
Sram Force FD
K-Edge clamp on chain catcher
Sram 1070 (11-23) cassette
Planet X brakes
Yokozuna Reaction cables
Neuvation R28X wheels
Zipp Service Course SL seatpost (coming Monday)
Cobb SHC 170 saddle


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good! I love my 2010 Opal, a great bike. Have fun pounding the pavement!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

scottzj said:


> Looking good! I love my 2010 Opal, a great bike. Have fun pounding the pavement!


Thanks, the pictures don't do it justice, looks so much better in person.

Took it out for a quick 25 mile ride. Feels good, a lot snappier than my Neuvation (still love the ride of the Neuvation too). Handles really nice. Glad I made the purchase!


----------

